# Flame Polishing Acrylic..A must see!



## wizard (Mar 16, 2014)

Check this out....

How to flame polish an acrylic duck call barrel - YouTube

I have my lathe and Smith torch set up...and if I don't set fire to something...may have something to show later.

Doc


----------



## randyrls (Mar 16, 2014)

That is neat!


----------



## OZturner (Mar 16, 2014)

Doc Thanks for the video link. 
An amazing result on the Acrylic Duck Call, I look forward to your trial.
Certainly made it crystal clear.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 16, 2014)

That is really neat! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice link, thanks.  I recently tried flame polishing a small cylindrical notch that I sanded into a 3/4" acrylic cube.  I used a Mapp gas torch with a standard tip and it bubbled very quickly.  The technique shown here with the small flame looks like the way to go, but I was surprised to see the Oxy-Propane set up as I would have thought that would have been too hot, but obviously not with his method.


----------



## PSNCO (Mar 16, 2014)

When flaming acrylic, a hydrogen/oxygen torch is much "cleaner".  I've flame edged a lot of acrylic.  Mapp gas will do it after a lot of practice, but hydrogen/oxygen is a whole lot easier.

Be sure it's true acrylic that you try to flame polish.  I don't think Poly resin or alumilite and a flame would work too well.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Mar 16, 2014)

PSNCO said:


> When flaming acrylic, a hydrogen/oxygen torch is much "cleaner".  I've flame edged a lot of acrylic.  Mapp gas will do it after a lot of practice, but hydrogen/oxygen is a whole lot easier.
> 
> Be sure it's true acrylic that you try to flame polish.  I don't think Poly resin or alumilite and a flame would work too well.



I'll need to give that a try.  I have also heard that polycarbonate won't flame polish, but I have no direct experience with trying to do that.


----------



## eranox (Mar 16, 2014)

That is too cool!  I'm going to have to give this a try.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 16, 2014)

It also works on CA.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiLGJ8Wg5D0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 16, 2014)

Too cool!


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 16, 2014)

wizard said:


> I have my lathe and Smith torch set up...and if I don't* set fire to something*...may have something to show later.
> 
> Doc



Ha!...And Karen thought Ebonite smelled! :biggrin:


----------



## lorbay (Mar 16, 2014)

Well Doc I have seen that before, I can't wait to see your torch tip to get inside a barrel of a pen.
Lin


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 17, 2014)

I wonder if this would work on Lucite?  Sure could save some time.


----------



## PSNCO (Mar 17, 2014)

Kaspar said:


> I wonder if this would work on Lucite?  Sure could save some time.



Lucite is just a name for an acrylic.  Yes, Lucite will flame polish.


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 17, 2014)

PSNCO said:


> Kaspar said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this would work on Lucite?  Sure could save some time.
> ...



Indeed?  Awesome.

BTW, I do know that Lucite is a trade name, however in turning down various plastics I find Lucite to be clearly "high end."


----------

